

Ask HN: What happened? - X-combinator

couple screeenshots :<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;p6e9kUn.png<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;fLpcz6L.png<p>Actually seems to be fixed now that I&#x27;m submitting this.<p>Anyway what causes this to happen?
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

[http://i.imgur.com/p6e9kUn.png](http://i.imgur.com/p6e9kUn.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/fLpcz6L.png](http://i.imgur.com/fLpcz6L.png)

